# Hamas removed from list of terrorist organisations by EU court



## Son of Goku (Dec 17, 2014)

> *Hamas removed from list of terrorist organisations by EU court *
> 
> _
> Adam Withnall, 17 December 2014
> ...



@bold part: That's the real kicker. It took them 13 years to figure out that their decision relied on media/internet reports alone and thus was illegal. They probably even consulted Israel to help them with the decision... 
Now I'm not saying that Hamas doesn't belong on a terror list (although not more so than the CIA e.g.), but ffs at least do your own investigation when you decide such matters!


----------



## Blue (Dec 17, 2014)

I think "influential" is the key word here.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> I think "influential" is the key word here.



Along with "international".


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 17, 2014)

Dis gon b gud


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2014)

Literally hours later, they voted to recognize Palestine (under condition of peace talks) 498 to 88.

Now THAT is going to cause some serious rectal hemorrhage in Israel.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 17, 2014)

brb packing my bags.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 17, 2014)

Let the butthurt begin.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 17, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> Dis gon b gud





Sherlōck said:


> Let the butthurt begin.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Subarashii (Dec 17, 2014)

Damn, an even better gif! 

But srsly, 


			
				All right seems legit said:
			
		

> "imputations derived from the media and the internet".





			
				Wat said:
			
		

> and it is designated as a terror organisation in that country, the US and a number of other nations.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 17, 2014)

> *Netanyahu: Europe 'Learned Nothing' From the Holocaust*
> 
> Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu contrasts the negative attitude of the EU to Israel with the 'true friendship' expressed by the US.
> 
> ...







> While EU officials rushed to explain that the move was only temporary and that it still related to Hamas as a terrorist group, Israeli officials were infuriated by the move.
> 
> "We are not satisfied with EU explanations that the removal of Hamas from the terror organization list is a 'technical matter,'" Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu challenged.
> 
> ...





> Several European parliaments have passed motions urging their governments to recognise a Palestinian state in recent weeks in a bid to pressure Israel to relaunch the moribund peace process.
> 
> France, Britain, Spain, Ireland and Portugal have all passed votes to that end. Sweden has gone even further, officially recognizing "Palestine" as a state.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2014)

Israel had its chance to get rid of ALL palestinians when the world was a less consolidated place half a century ago. And by getting rid of I don't mean going reverse holocaust on them.

Now they have to live with that gigantic splinter in their toe forever.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm sorry, but recognizing Palestine equals not learning from Holocaust? What in the actual fuck? This is why people are having a hard time taking Jews seriously. Not only are they extremely entitled, every time something doesn't go their way they immediatly go "b-b-b-b-but Holocaust!" all the while they treat their neighbours as lesser people, if they are lucky to be even considered people... Jesus. 

Serious butthurt and anus bleeding will commence soon. Along with a mountain of insults towards Europeans. 

//HbS


----------



## N120 (Dec 17, 2014)

Netenyahoo, what a .....one minute he's questioning US policy and defending israel from "diplomatic attacks" the next he 's licking obamas arse calling on the power of friendship to counter nazi EU.

Obama and sarkozys off the mic comments are starting to make sense now. Imagine having to work with this clown on any issue.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 17, 2014)

Personally I think Hamas had to remained in that list,in the end they are all terrorists,you can't recognize an organization that vowed to destroy an entire country.


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't mind the recognition of Palestine as it should be something to help (West Bank)...but not stating Hamas is a terror group?

That's defying some logic right there.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2014)

Saishin said:


> Personally I think Hamas had to remained in that list,in the end they are all terrorists,you can't recognize an organization that vowed to destroy an entire country.


Well... to be honest, the part about destroying Israel is up for interpretation and more importantly is not a part of their current policy. The charter is a non-functional document - it's a fresh museum piece. It was stated time and again that they don't go by what it says anymore.

//HbS


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well... to be honest, the part about destroying Israel is up for interpretation and more importantly is not a part of their current policy. The charter is a non-functional document - it's a fresh museum piece.
> 
> //HbS



No it isn't.  They just had a huge rally calling for Israel's destruction.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/14/us-mideast-hamas-israel-idUSKBN0JS0LO20141214 (not from Fox News either durrrrrrrrrrrr)

Just admit you're a Hamas fanboy.  You keep blabbing on about how apparently their charter is irrelevant despite talking and acting like they want to adhere to it.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 17, 2014)

You guys have it easy
I live in Israel so This puts me in danger. 
I hope this doesn't encourage Hamas to do reckless things


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2014)

Well remember Israel gave Gaza back to Palestine and got rocketed repeatedly in return.  Hamas also knows how to manipulate its people along with act like a bunch of animals so yeah I'd be careful.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 17, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well... to be honest, the part about destroying Israel is up for interpretation and more importantly is not a part of their current policy. The charter is a non-functional document - it's a fresh museum piece. It was stated time and again that they don't go by what it says anymore.
> 
> //HbS


Sure they stated to not destroy Israel anymore just to look good before the international community,simply I don't trust them,if they have really rejected it why kidnapped three boys and killed them?


----------



## baconbits (Dec 17, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'm sorry, but recognizing Palestine equals not learning from Holocaust? What in the actual fuck? This is why people are having a hard time taking Jews seriously. Not only are they extremely entitled, every time something doesn't go their way they immediatly go "b-b-b-b-but Holocaust!" all the while they treat their neighbours as lesser people, if they are lucky to be even considered people... Jesus.
> 
> Serious butthurt and anus bleeding will commence soon. Along with a mountain of insults towards Europeans.
> 
> //HbS





N120 said:


> Netenyahoo, what a .....one minute he's questioning US policy and defending israel from "diplomatic attacks" the next he 's licking obamas arse calling on the power of friendship to counter nazi EU.
> 
> Obama and sarkozys off the mic comments are starting to make sense now. Imagine having to work with this clown on any issue.



Neither of you are being intellectually honest.  Hamas has pledged to destroy Israel.  That's undeniable.  It has also directly engaged in and supported terrorism; this is also undeniable.  To recognize Hamas is to legitimize an organization pledged to genocide.

As for the Holocaust references, I think they are implying that there is a lot of Jew haters in Europe.  This is true and a motivation for some of these policies.  Israel is always on the defensive; Arab nations get a pass in the European bloc.

Third, why is he praising Obama and sometimes critiquing him?  That's politics.  You praise people that agree with you and criticize people when they disagree.  Obama hasn't been much of an ally to Israel but when he has maintained long standing US policies he ought to be praised.


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2014)

Because Hamas is a terror group.


----------



## Blue (Dec 17, 2014)

Remind me: Hamas are the guys who as recently as 2006 were strapping bombs to young palestinians and sending them to suicide as many innocent Israeli civilians as possible?

And only stopped because there's a giant fence now?

Same people, right?

Yeah totally not terrorists.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 17, 2014)

> Well... to be honest, the part about destroying Israel is up for interpretation



No it isn't. They've made it clear numerous times they want to eradicate the nation and its people.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> No it isn't.  They just had a huge rally calling for Israel's destruction.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/14/us-mideast-hamas-israel-idUSKBN0JS0LO20141214 (not from Fox News either durrrrrrrrrrrr)


Well, that changes things back. 

I'm not surprised they're pissed. After this year's "war"... 


Mael said:


> Just admit you're a Hamas fanboy.  You keep blabbing on about how apparently their charter is irrelevant despite talking and acting like they want to adhere to it.


Hamas fanboy?  oh, you poor little butthurt man. Personally, I still consider Hamas a terrorist organisation. But your little drone mind can't possibly comprehend that there are more than 2 sides in each conflict, and someone can just stand on the sidelines criticizing both fighting sides, not siding with the lesser evil, like weak-minded people, but standing on his own.


Saishin said:


> Sure they stated to not destroy Israel anymore just to look good before the international community,simply I don't trust them,if they have really rejected it why kidnapped three boys and killed them?


Good, because they are not trustworthy. And appereantly this year's war reignited their hate for Israel. 


baconbits said:


> Neither of you are being intellectually honest.  Hamas has pledged to destroy Israel.  That's undeniable.


It was deniable for some time, it isn't anymore, true. 


Seto Kaiba said:


> No it isn't. They've made it clear numerous times they want to eradicate the nation and its people.


And later they changed their policy... then this year's war happen, and they're back at their regular genocidal schedule.

Womp womp. 



Well, shit.

//HbS


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2014)

Face, in yours.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2014)

Really mature.

//HbS


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2014)

Well you talked so much shit and tried to be as smarmy as possible before, we couldn't help but rub it in your face.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2014)

So, let me get this straight... you feel so good about changing my opinion once that you feel the need to rub it in my face? Dude. You've got issues.

If you want this to happen again, post proof more often, instead of your usual fascist crap.

//HbS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2014)

It's almost as if people in this section don't really know what they're talking about a great deal of the time


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 17, 2014)

WAD said:


> It's almost as if people in this section don't really know what they're talking about a great deal of the time



Rather than whine about it, why not address what you think is wrong?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2014)

Because if I'm looking to burn calories then an exercise in futility is not appealing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 17, 2014)

Sounds like an excuse.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 17, 2014)

I still don't understand how they're capable of not labeling him as not a 'terrorist'.

What kind of actions (or lack thereof) made them took that decision? Did he save a puppy?


----------



## baconbits (Dec 17, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> It was deniable for some time, it isn't anymore, true.



I guess I'm confused then, Hbs.  If we agree that they have pledged to destroy Israel how can you defend removing them from the list of terrorist organizations?

Secondly, if you acknowledge that you must then be able to identify with the Israelis anger on this issue.


----------



## Matariki (Dec 17, 2014)

This is good news.


----------



## Tarot (Dec 17, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well... to be honest, the part about destroying Israel is up for interpretation


Yes and I suppose the Nazi's "Final Solution" was up for interpretation too.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 17, 2014)

Thorin said:


> This is good news.


How is this good news?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2014)

baconbits said:


> I guess I'm confused then, Hbs.  If we agree that they have pledged to destroy Israel how can you defend removing them from the list of terrorist organizations?


I am not defending that. I personally continue to consider Hamas a terrorist organization. I just clarified that Hamas abandoned that goal... but only for a time, as it turns out.


baconbits said:


> Secondly, if you acknowledge that you must then be able to identify with the Israelis anger on this issue.


I am able to do that. I am also able to understand the anger (and the feeling of powerlessness) on the other side of that conflict. 

//HbS


----------



## Akatora (Dec 17, 2014)

Yet Another confirmation the world is sick.

In general i support a palistine in the westbank and a removal of the jewish settlements there, though Hamas is worse, they're the kind of people who in general should be in an asylum imo.(going by hwats been in the news over the past years)


----------



## Hozukimaru (Dec 17, 2014)

Soon it'll be back on the list. I've heard that the EU has already opened an investigation gathering evidence that will prove that Hamas is a terrorist organization that can be used in an appeal.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 17, 2014)

race war soon
get hype


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll not give my opinion in this topic because I heavily tend towards Hamas and I know it will be a biased as hell opinion .


----------



## Blue (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I'll not give my opinion in this topic because I heavily tend towards Hamas and I know it will be a biased as hell opinion .



Being for Palestinians or against Israel is one thing

Being for Hamas is crazy

Those people are intensely fucking evil


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> Being for Palestinians or against Israel is one thing
> 
> Being for Hamas is crazy
> 
> Those people are intensely fucking evil



Yeah, I guess you are right . I'm pro palestinians, not pro Hamas .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 17, 2014)

*Scratches head*

You know I'm actually not sure if under international law Israel treats Hamas like a non-state terrorist organisation or like an enemy state.

If it's the later then this is a consistent ruling, yes?


----------



## Hozukimaru (Dec 17, 2014)

Treating Hamas as an enemy state would mean that Israel recognizes Palestine, or at least Gaza, as an independent state. Which it doesn't.

Take ISIS for example. Iraq and Syria don't recongize it as a seperate state, even though it basically controls half their territory and acts, in many ways, like a state would.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 17, 2014)

I fear Godwin's law will prevent meaningful discussions on both side of the issue.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 17, 2014)

When fanciful theories wins over practicality.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 17, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> I fear Godwin's law will prevent meaningful discussions on both side of the issue.



I think Israel/Palestine needs a new law


----------



## baconbits (Dec 17, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I am not defending that. I personally continue to consider Hamas a terrorist organization. I just clarified that Hamas abandoned that goal... but only for a time, as it turns out.





Hunted by sister said:


> I am able to do that. I am also able to understand the anger (and the feeling of powerlessness) on the other side of that conflict.



Well we have nothing to argue about, bro.  That was a pleasant discussion.

//bacon


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2014)

- Europe recognizing the Palestine state.
- US and Cuba restoring diplomatic relations.

This is a really good day for international politics.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 17, 2014)

This is why we can't take Europe seriously. Hamas kidnaps teenagers and sets them on fire, not a terrorist organization.

I mean I'm not mad more than I am upset at their stupidity. These are the people who pontificate to us? What would they say if we declared ISIS to not be a terrorist organization?

Likud has said not a single concession until Hamas is considered a terrorist organization by the EU. Pretty much the way to go now.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 17, 2014)

THIS is why that I fear in the next 20-30 years, Holocaust Denial will become a norm in Europe, Holocaust museums and everything will be torn down, etc. because the current generation in Europe are blinded naive idiots or the children of Muslim immigrants.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 17, 2014)

EU court rulings = fanfiction level = irrelevant


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> THIS is why that I fear in the next 20-30 years, Holocaust Denial will become a norm in Europe, Holocaust museums and everything will be torn down, etc. because the current generation in Europe are blinded naive idiots or the children of Muslim immigrants.


And people say I'm paranoid

//HbS


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> And people say I'm paranoid
> 
> //HbS


After declassifying Hamas as a terrorist organization and wanting to recognize Palestine before it gets its act together, you honestly can't see the signs?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> THIS is why that I fear in the next 20-30 years, Holocaust Denial will become a norm in Europe, Holocaust museums and everything will be torn down, etc. because the current generation in Europe are blinded naive idiots or the children of Muslim immigrants.



If Europe ever ends up in a state where THAT is possible, the wellbeing and image of jews will be the least of its problems.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> If Europe ever ends up in a state where THAT is possible, the wellbeing and image of jews will be the least of its problems.


Its already started on the slippery slope. This is just the most recent sign.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> After declassifying Hamas as a terrorist organization and wanting to recognize Palestine before it gets its act together, you honestly can't see the signs?



Well, the world community does recognize Israel, and they have never gotten their shit together, so I don't see the problem in recognining Palestine.

Of course Hamas is a terrorist organization and we can't simply support their acts, but isolating the entire Palestine population from the rest of the world is not gonna solve the problem. It's the opposite, it will be easier to pressure them into not doing stupid things if their economy is integrated with the rest of the world.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> After declassifying Hamas as a terrorist organization and wanting to recognize Palestine before it gets its act together, you honestly can't see the signs?


You're not understanding the situation. Yes, they declassified Hamas, because up until now it was considered a terrorist organisation based on rumors. Now there's an investigation going on, which most likely will get Hamas back on that list. Basicly, it's the proper "innocent until proven guilty", rather than the dishonest "guilty until proven innocent" you people love.

Recognizing Palestine is not a sign of anything. By that logic Israel should never have been recognized as well.


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its already started on the slippery slope. This is just the most recent sign.


Ah, the low-res slippery slope fallacy. Got anything to back that up instead of butthurtly panicking needlessly?

//HbS


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well, the world community does recognize Israel, and they have never gotten their shit together, so I don't see the problem in recognining Palestine.


Israel HAS gotten its shit together. Its a competent, liberal, democratic state which grants rights to all of its citizens. 


> Of course Hamas is a terrorist organization and we can't simply support their acts, but isolating the entire Palestine population from the rest of the world is not gonna solve the problem. It's the opposite, it will be easier to pressure them into not doing stupid things if their economy is integrated with the rest of the world.


Palestine is still actively supporting Hamas despite it hurting them. Palestinians still want to blame Israel for all their problems and not even try to improve their own conditions. 


Hunted by sister said:


> You're not understanding the situation. Yes, they declassified Hamas, because up until now it was considered a terrorist organisation based on rumors. Now there's an investigation going on, which most likely will get Hamas back on that list. Basicly, it's the proper "innocent until proven guilty", rather than the dishonest "guilty until proven innocent" you people love.


Hamas is a terrorist organization. 'Based on rumor's', its been a proven FACT for a decade. You are a unabashed Hamas apologist if you believe that is just rumors that they are what they are. 

HbS, you have a fundamental misunderstanding of the entire region. You CLAIM you don't support Hamas, yet each and every post you make here just shows that you DO. You claim they are 'innocent until proven guilty' of being a terrorist organization despite literal _mountains_ of evidence proving it. Like you, the EU is tossing it all out to appeal bleeding hearts and their new Muslim base.


> Recognizing Palestine is not a sign of anything. By that logic Israel should never have been recognized as well.


Other than the fact that unlike Israel, Palestine is a backward's rogue state with the vow to destroy a sovereign nation just because they are Jewish, right? 


> Ah, the low-res slippery slope fallacy. Got anything to back that up instead of butthurtly panicking needlessly?
> 
> //HbS


Increased Antisemitism in Europe? Check. Increased Muslim Immigrants which harbor Antisemitism? Check. Bleeding hearts and a naive generation forgetting the past? Check. All the signs are there. And guess what, you're part of the last considering how many negative comments you've made about Israel, Jews, and the US.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 17, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Israel HAS gotten its shit together. Its a competent, liberal, democratic state which grants rights to all of its citizens.


As a guy who actually lives there, That is complete utter Bullshit.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 17, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> As a guy who actually lives there, That is complete utter Bullshit.



Does Israel endorse beheadings because some guy drank alcohol or smoked?

Does Israel discriminate towards women and prevent them from gaining jobs or even venturing out in public?

Does Israel constantly vow to destroy its neighbors on a daily basis?

Does Israel have the lowest standard of living in the entire Middle East?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah, you tell him, guy from Montana! Give that Israeli a lecture on his own country!  


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Israel HAS gotten its shit together. Its a competent, liberal, democratic state which grants rights to all of its citizens.


People I know who live there frequently tell me the opposite. 


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Palestine is still actively supporting Hamas despite it hurting them. Palestinians still want to blame Israel for all their problems and not even try to improve their own conditions.


Palestinians don't have a better alternative, unfortunetly.


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hamas is a terrorist organization. 'Based on rumor's', its been a proven FACT for a decade. You are a unabashed Hamas apologist if you believe that is just rumors that they are what they are.


Your reading comprehension is in negative values.

1. I consider Hamas an evil terrorist group
2. EU never investigated Hamas before - they just went "we heard they're bad so fuck 'em". Now they're doing it the lawful way. Do you have an issue with obeying the law? I have to note that your country shares the "innocent until proven guilty" idea.


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> HbS, you have a fundamental misunderstanding of the entire region. You CLAIM you don't support Hamas, yet each and every post you make here just shows that you DO. You claim they are 'innocent until proven guilty' of being a terrorist organization despite literal _mountains_ of evidence proving it. Like you, the EU is tossing it all out to appeal bleeding hearts and their new Muslim base.


Like I said. An official investigation is going on, instead of judging someone by what you heard from highly subjective sources. It's the very definition of rumour.


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Increased Antisemitism in Europe? Check. Increased Muslim Immigrants which harbor Antisemitism? Check. Bleeding hearts and a naive generation forgetting the past? Check. All the signs are there. And guess what, you're part of the last considering how many negative comments you've made about Israel, Jews, and the US.


So you've got nothing. You're unable to prove the correlation between any of these things, much less between what we're talking about. 

I also can list a bunch of stats and trends and say USA is turning into a Nazi state controlled by Jews (trust me I could), but that doesn't make it true.

I make negative comments about Israel, Jews and USA, yes. So what? All 3 do things that warrant criticism - instead of blind acceptance because stupid reasons. If there are two sides in a conflict, and both do highly questionable things, I'm going to criticize both - you may think I criticize US and Israel more because people argue that criticizm, while nobody argues my criticizm of Hamas, so I'm not repeating myself or defending my opinion. 

//HbS


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 17, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> As a guy who actually lives there, That is complete utter Bullshit.


As a guy who actually lives there, not really.


On topic:
having a hard time deciding who's more idiotic right now, EU or UN


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 17, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> Does Israel endorse beheadings because some guy drank alcohol or smoked?
> 
> Does Israel discriminate towards women and prevent them from gaining jobs or even venturing out in public?
> 
> ...


You don't know how shitty it is to be a Non-Jew in Israel.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Increased Antisemitism in Europe? Check. Increased Muslim Immigrants which harbor Antisemitism? Check. Bleeding hearts and a naive generation forgetting the past? Check. All the signs are there. And guess what, you're part of the last considering how many negative comments you've made about Israel, Jews, and the US.



You seem confused by why the european left bitches at Israel.
It is not because they are antisemitic - these people wouldn't let themselves be caught showing any actual signs of antisemitism  or downplaying the holocaust if they got paid for it, it's a career ender - but because they are ideologically and narcissistically forced to take the side of the minority/weaker side while being limited by immense cowardice.

That's why they'll take the side of muslim minorities in pretty much any conflict even if those muslims are infinitely worse than their political opponents in their own country. They're subconsciously aware and afraid of how the muslims would react once they think they're enemies.
They prefer to pick on Israel because it's a safe target. Because unlike its surrounding states, it actually holds itself to some western values and wants to keep somewhat amicable relations, especially economically. This safe target practice has been passed down through decades of leftist groupthink.

However, that does not translate into antisemitism inside Europe. The muslims and far right are what jews have to watch out for when it comes down to it, not the left (with few exceptions).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2014)

ITT: It's okay for a country to have problems as long as the neighbors are worse.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Israel HAS gotten its shit together. Its a competent, liberal, democratic state which grants rights to all of its citizens.



Yeah, to all its citziens.

But those muslims? They can die in a fire. Even the children. Actually, specially the children, so they won't turn into terrorists.

Because it's okay to kill thousands of people if 1% of them are terrorists, right?

That's the "getting their shit together" I'm talking about. If the international community can overlook that, then they can easily overlook the shit Hamas is doing.

Specially if Hamas decides to play ball and join the international community. Then we will be able to make them behave with McDonalds and Windows. Because, like it or not, that's a much more more effective approach than pretending they don't exist and giving unconditional support to the nation that's killing their children.

Force both Israel and Palestine to play by the same rules, and you will see the results. Let one side do whatever it wants while only restricting the other one and this stupid conflict will never end.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> You seem confused by why the european left bitches at Israel.
> It is not because they are antisemitic - these people wouldn't let themselves be caught showing any actual signs of antisemitism  or downplaying the holocaust if they got paid for it, it's a career ender - but because they are ideologically and narcissistically forced to take the side of the minority/weaker side while being limited by immense cowardice.


Fun fact - Jews themselves used to benefit from this a LOT. They still do. 

Palestine vs Israel is basicly people who don't know better, led by terrorists vs ruthless victim junkies with hig tech miltiary equipment

//HbS


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> IYeah, to all its citziens.
> 
> But those muslims? They can die in a fire. Even the children. Actually, specially the children, so they won't turn into terrorists.
> 
> ...


Palestine and Israel are two different regions. There are Muslims in Israel who enjoy the same standards of living that everyone ELSE has. That share the same rights as everyone else has. 

Israel has to constantly fight Hamas or another upcoming terrorist organization with one hand tied behind its back given how they're under constant double standard criticism in the face of the world.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> People I know who live there frequently tell me the opposite.


Strange how many Israelites that live there and post here don't collaborate your views.


> Palestinians don't have a better alternative, unfortunetly.


They do. They can stop attacking, stop supporting Hamas, and actually begin building themselves up. Israel doesn't want to fight them but they have to defend themselves.


> Your reading comprehension is in negative values.
> 
> 1. I consider Hamas an evil terrorist group
> 2. EU never investigated Hamas before - they just went "we heard they're bad so fuck 'em". Now they're doing it the lawful way. Do you have an issue with obeying the law? I have to note that your country shares the "innocent until proven guilty" idea.


Then if you consider Hamas a terrorist group, why aren't you calling the EU out? Why do you give Hamas the repeated benefit of the doubt over things while condemning Israel? You have a big double standard.


> Like I said. An official investigation is going on, instead of judging someone by what you heard from highly subjective sources. It's the very definition of rumour.


Even though its been repeatedly investigated and proven beyond a shadow of a doubt. HbS, you say one thing but also say that something that is as clear as the day is bright needs investigating? You're a hypocrite. You claim not to support Hamas when in reality you do so every time.


> So you've got nothing. You're unable to prove the correlation between any of these things, much less between what we're talking about.
> 
> I also can list a bunch of stats and trends and say USA is turning into a Nazi state controlled by Jews (trust me I could), but that doesn't make it true.


Kind of does. There's a vast increase in Antisemitism in Europe either from the Far Left and Right getting power again, or from Muslim Immigrants who are raised to believe Jews are evil. These new bases are going to make them in a few decades forget everything they learned in the 20th Century.


> I make negative comments about Israel, Jews and USA, yes. So what? All 3 do things that warrant criticism - instead of blind acceptance because stupid reasons. If there are two sides in a conflict, and both do highly questionable things, I'm going to criticize both - you may think I criticize US and Israel more because people argue that criticizm, while nobody argues my criticizm of Hamas, so I'm not repeating myself or defending my opinion.
> 
> //HbS


Since you aren't making legitimate criticism. You're using old standards, ignoring evidence, ignoring people who do actually live there, and continue to stereotype Israels, Jewish people, and the USA. You were called out repeatedly about this in the past and you still haven't been able to move onto become more objective.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 17, 2014)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well, the world community does recognize Israel, and they have never gotten their shit together, so I don't see the problem in recognining Palestine.
> 
> Of course Hamas is a terrorist organization and we can't simply support their acts, but isolating the entire Palestine population from the rest of the world is not gonna solve the problem. It's the opposite, it will be easier to pressure them into not doing stupid things if their economy is integrated with the rest of the world.



What a stupid thing to say, they are a first-world country surrounded by regressive theocracies. Of course they have their shit together.

Assuming Hamas operate on a rational basis, which they very much do not...



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> ITT: It's okay for a country to have problems as long as the neighbors are worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Israel has repeatedly taken measures to avoid needless casualties, but the fact is that the Palestinian territories are so densely populated that they are virtually unavoidable. This is nowhere near the same as the attacks Hamas has laid out which always intentionally target citizens and whose strategies have pursued the means to inflict the heaviest casualties possible against the Israeli citizenry. 

Hamas has repeatedly stated a desire to eradicate Jews as a whole, the only thing stopping them is lacking the means to do so. If Israel ever wanted to do the same they could in a very short amount of time.


----------



## stream (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't mind viewing Hamas as a terrorist organization. I mind using this as an excuse not to recognize Palestine as a country.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 18, 2014)

stream said:


> I don't mind viewing Hamas as a terrorist organization. I mind using this as an excuse not to recognize Palestine as a country.


Until Hamas is thrown out of Palestine, it shouldn't be recognized as a country. At best its a rogue state like Somalia.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 18, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There are Muslims in Israel who enjoy the same standards of living that everyone ELSE has. That share the same rights as everyone else has.


This proves you're a clueless propaganda kiddie. Not so long ago a law was passed that favoured Jewish people and stripped away minor rights from non-believers. 

Also, Muslims in Israel are treated like lesser people, and Palestinians are treated like animals. There are recorded cases of target practice...

For someone who's been prosecuted throughout the ages, Jews can be and are extremely prejudiced.

//HbS


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 18, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> This proves you're a clueless propaganda kiddie. Not so long ago a law was passed that favoured Jewish people and stripped away minor rights from non-believers.
> 
> Also, Muslims in Israel are treated like lesser people, and Palestinians are treated like animals. There are recorded cases of target practice...
> //HbS


That law hasen't passed yet, and there aren't any rights being stripped because of it anyway.
It's a redundent law really, it changes nothing at all.

Oh and the multitude of muslims studying in my Uni beg to differ.

But I would'nt expect people like you to know something about whats actually going on here.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 18, 2014)

The bill was passed  a little less than a month ago

I only know what people tell my. Someone I'm pretty close to was doing archeological studies in a small town south of Tel Aviv. Initially a warm welcome, after he refused a Jewish wife (girlfriend back in Poland) and becoming a Jew, they basicly forced him to leave, and Jewish archeologist took over his research. That's just one example.

//HbS


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 18, 2014)

It takes three votes in parliment in order for a bill to pass.
Before that it has to go through parliminary vote/government vote (in case it's proposed by the govt.)

The bill was only passed in the govt, it hasn't even reached the first vote in parliment since it has been dispersed in the meanwhile.

Thats why parliment and govt websites list it as a proposal.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 18, 2014)

> While EU officials rushed to explain that the move was only temporary and that it still related to Hamas as a terrorist group, Israeli officials were infuriated by the move.





> And in a statement, the court stressed that taking Hamas off the list was a decision taken on "procedural grounds", rather than implying "any substantive assessment of the question of the classification of Hamas as a terrorist group".



>So this is just a load of admin then.
>Who cares?


----------



## N120 (Dec 18, 2014)

The eu is inconsistent, recognition of the Zionist state, normalisation of relations, and cooperation with suspected human rights violators, all happened without any peace agreement to begin with.

If looked at objectively both side can claim bias.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 18, 2014)

Saishin said:


> *Netanyahu: Europe 'Learned Nothing' From the Holocaust*



Headline should rather say *Netanyahu learned nothing from the Holocaust*

Although that may be just as wrong. He learned plenty, just not what he should have learned.




Zaru said:


> Israel had its chance to get rid of ALL palestinians when the world was a less consolidated place half a century ago. And by getting rid of I don't mean going reverse holocaust on them.
> 
> *Now they have to live with that gigantic splinter in their toe forever*.



So say the Arabs. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> No it isn't. They've made it clear numerous times they want to eradicate the nation and *its people*.



Destroying Israel as a Zionist nation can also be achieved by becoming one-state with them, e.g. 
And even if they preach about Israel's destruction AND it's people to boost morale and rile up their followers after suffering huge losses by Israeli bombs, they know full well that killing or getting rid of all Jews is impossible. Not just that it isn't within their power, and probably never will be, but also is it impossible because the US/NATO wouldn't just watch it happen. They bombed Serbia over less.

As Mael would say 'It's nothing more than posturing'.

In fact what Hamas is doing here is holding their official acceptance of Israel back, cause they see it as their final trump card. If they would give it away without getting anything in return, they are left with nothing. Or so they think. But in fact they already accepted Israel and a two-state solution (however unrealistic it is by now, thanks to Israel's settlement policy), which is why they signed the unity-government treaty which is based on these conditions. 

Also people need to realise that Hamas isn't one homogeneous entity. They got a political wing and a military wing. They got people who still hang on to the charta from 1988 (which is why it can't be rewritten that easily, or else you could end up with two Hamas) and others who rather have dignified and peaceful lifes for them and their people.



Jagger said:


> I still don't understand how they're capable of not labeling him as not a 'terrorist'.
> 
> What kind of actions (or lack thereof) made them took that decision? Did he save a puppy?



Who is 'he'? 

Try reading the article.




Megaharrison said:


> This is why we can't take Europe seriously. Hamas kidnaps teenagers and sets them on fire, not a terrorist organization.


That's sad, since most people in Europe take Israel very serious. Just not in a particulary good way.

1. All signs point to this being a lone cell, who wanted the retilitate for the IDF's sniper-execution of two Palestian teenagers. Hamas, as a political party, had nothing to gain by this, since they just signed the unity government agreement with Fatah and stirring up this kind of shit would be highly counterproductive - and it was.

_"Hamas leader Khaled Meshal said that some Hamas members had kidnapped and murdered the Israeli teens but stated that they were not acting on orders from the Hamas leadership, which he said, were "not aware of this action taken by this group of Hamas members in advance" and the first he heard about it was through the Israeli investigation into the events.[40][41][42][43] Meshaal, who has headed Hamas' exiled political wing since 2004, has denied being involved in the "details" of Hamas "military issues",[44] although he praised the kidnappers.[45] *According to J. J. Goldberg, the military indictment contains no evidence of orders from Hamas itself and strengthens the thesis that the incident was organized by the Qawasmeh family alone from start to finish.*[46]"_​_
_

This is supported by the fact of Hamas' denial of such an act, which wasn't something they were known for in the past, when they usually kidnapped or committed terrorist acts. They saw it as achievments.

2. You're confusing something here. There was a teenager who got burned alive, but he wasn't Israeli. The animals who grilled him were though.

Palestinian boy Mohammed Abu Khdeir was burned alive




> Likud has said not a single concession until Hamas is considered a terrorist organization by the EU. Pretty much the way to go now.



So nothing's changed?! 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Israel HAS gotten its shit together,_ if you blackout the issues they have with non-jews_. Its a competent, liberal, democratic state _compared to it's neighbours_ which grants _equal_ rights to all of its jewish citizens.


_
Fixed 
_




Zyrax said:


> You don't know how shitty it is to be a Non-Jew in Israel.



Please go on and tell us! I only ever get to read about that stuff and would love to here about some first-hand experience.



Zaru said:


> You seem confused by why the european left bitches at Israel.
> It is not because they are antisemitic - these people wouldn't let themselves be caught showing any actual signs of antisemitism  or downplaying the holocaust if they got paid for it, it's a career ender - but because they are ideologically and narcissistically forced to take the side of the minority/weaker side while being limited by immense cowardice.


No offense but, you don't seem to be any less confused here. 



> That's why they'll take the side of muslim minorities in pretty much any conflict even if those muslims are infinitely worse than their political opponents in their own country. They're subconsciously aware and afraid of how the muslims would react once they think they're enemies.
> They prefer to pick on Israel because it's a safe target. Because unlike its surrounding states, it actually holds itself to some western values and wants to keep somewhat amicable relations, especially economically. This safe target practice has been passed down through decades of leftist groupthink.


No, that's not why they take their side. They take their side simply because the vast majority of them are law-abiding citizens who still are discriminated against on several levels by society, even more so since 9/11. I posted a link for you in that PEGIDA thread, did you even read it? 

And your claim that Israel is an easier target... are you fucking serious? There is hardly a label more devasting than 'anti-semite' for a public figure. And critizing Israel, no matter how legitimate the critic, almost always attracts this kind of slander.

You sound like someone who supported Jrg Haider (died 2008, in a pretty dubious car accident) and his politics . Well, he too had to live with that label and it weighed a hell of a lot heavier on him and his image, than the simple right-wing/extremist label he got for his nationalistic views and populism.

Jrgen Mllemann critized Israel and got branded an anti-semite, which pretty much ended his political career. (Shortly after he died when he jumped from a plane at 4,000m and his parachute (he was an experienced parachuter) didn't open. The investigation that followed coudn't explain why.)

(I'm not saying that the Mossad had anything to do with any of their deaths, of course.) 


Russia/China/Iran/Arab/Muslim bashing is much more accepted, even if it's extremely irrational, than simply questioning the support for Israel. So no, Israel is not a safe target. Not even for Jews.



> However, that does not translate into antisemitism inside Europe. The muslims and far right are what jews have to watch out for when it comes down to it, not the left (with few exceptions).



I'm willing to somewhat agree here. Although as far as muslim go it's almost exclusively rooted in the Israeli/Palistinian conflict. Without it muslims would have no reason at all for any kind of resentment against Jews or Judaism, since Islam, along with Christianity, spawned from Judaism. Zionism is what caused bad blood between the two, nothing else.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Strange how many Israelites that live there and post here don't collaborate your views.


Any of them non-jewish? No? Ask Zyrax then.

Also:






Shinryu said:


> Wonderful now if we can just have Israel classified as a terrorist state then the world will be  a better place.


Unfortunately Western Democracies are the only entities allowed to spread terror and get away scott free. Nice thought though.


> Beside you jews need to embrace multiculturalism that you push on every other country.I mean the Palestinians are humans just like you.Israeli and Palestinian should unite together and stop all this fighting.Also to the fools who support Israel this is what the jews think of you:
> [youtube]5jG6kJm-50k[/youtube]
> Now watch a jew NF member try to deny this



Tbf, these are extremist. Even so, I've never seen any westerner being treated like that even in the worst Hamas controlled neighbourhoods.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Until Hamas is thrown out of Palestine, it shouldn't be recognized as a country. At best its a rogue state like Somalia.



If Israel offers to throw out their settler movement, along with all the racist shits like Naftali Bennett and his Jewish Home party, you might get yourself a deal.




I'd like to conclude my post with this:

_Anna Baltzer: “Hamas is a red herring. The policies Israel has against the Palestinian people have been going on for decades. The policies Israel is enacting is part of a pattern that goes back decades before Hamas was in existence. And if anyone who is very serious about seeing a lasting peace in the area has to address the root causes of the violence: and that has to do with the suffocating blockade Palestinians have been living under, the brutal occupation Palestinians have lived under for more than 40 years, and the ongoing displacement and ethnic cleansing of Palestinians for more than 60 years.

Anyone who really wants to seek peace has to address these underlying issues.”​_
Source:
[YOUTUBE]80PY9OK305Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 18, 2014)

All of this effort to try and desperately prove Hamas is not a terrorist group.

Question: Does Hamas intentionally target civilians, including women and children, with the intent to harm them specifically. Yes or no.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 18, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> All of this effort to try and desperately prove Hamas is not a terrorist group.
> 
> Question: Does Hamas intentionally target civilians, including women and children, with the intent to harm them specifically. Yes or no.



From my OP


> @bold part: That's the real kicker. It took them 13 years to figure out that their decision relied on media/internet reports alone and thus was illegal. They probably even consulted Israel to help them with the decision...
> Now I'm not saying that Hamas doesn't belong on a terror list (although not more so than the CIA e.g.), but ffs at least do your own investigation when you decide such matters!



Next time please read before you post and save me the time. Thanks!


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 18, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> All of this effort to try and desperately prove Hamas is not a terrorist group.
> 
> Question: Does Hamas intentionally target civilians, including women and children, with the intent to harm them specifically. Yes or no.



Do you support Israel only because you are a jew?


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 19, 2014)

Son of Goku said:


> From my OP
> 
> 
> Next time please read before you post and save me the time. Thanks!



So supposedly you do think Hamas is a terror organization (albeit with a lot of whataboutery). Why are you always defending them if they're a terror group?

And lol@posting all this paranoid BS then talk to me about wasting time. I'm doing you a favor by returning you back to reality.



Shinryu said:


> Do you support Israel only because you are a jew?



I support Israel because you touch yourself at night and it makes me hard to see you upset


----------



## Tarot (Dec 19, 2014)

To be fair, nothing is gonna be resolved until Palestine fixes its Hamas problem, and Israel fixes its Haredi and uber nationalist infestation. When a guy who said the goyim were only maid to serve the Jews (Ovadia Yosef) has the largest funeral in the country's history, you know you have some problems.


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2014)

Personally it wouldn't hurt to obliterate both sides.  They're both migraine-inducing...


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 19, 2014)

Hamas is definitely a terrorist group. People saying that their charter is outdated or irrelevant have no idea what they're talking about. If the aforementioned was true, they would have no problem changing it but they refuse to change it. Moreover, Fatah's charter also had similar genocidal statements once upon a time but they modernized and they changed it because they know that their charter is important even symbolically. There is no way to excuse Hamas' blatant genocidal statements in their charter.

With that being said, Israel isn't some enlightened bastion of modernity and liberal democracy. They are not secular, people need to stop pretending that they are. Their government instills as much hate in their people as Hamas does and they are blatantly discriminatory towards those that are non-Jewish whether it has to do with religion or race. The thought that God allows you to murder Jews when the apocalypse draws near is as unpleasant as the thought that God has granted you and only you a specific piece of land.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 19, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> So supposedly you do think Hamas is a terror organization (albeit with a lot of whataboutery). Why are you always defending them if they're a terror group?



I'm not actually defending them, but I'm neither interested in just mindlessly bashing them. I'm only interested in a solution that is fair and just for both sides. This isn't going to happen, however, if one side villainifies the other side, while acting like villains themselves.
You may not openly target civilians, unlike Hamas does, but cilvilians die just the same and in far greater numbers. Not because they have to die, but because you don't care enough about them and you know you can get away with it.

E.g. shelling a Gaza neighbourhood, when these shells can deviate from the primary target by up to 100m, depending on various factors (wind, humidity, etc.), is basically no different from purposely targeting civilian homes without any indication of a Hamas presence. Also the use of flechette shells, which have the sole purpose of mincing human flesh (resulting in fathers who have to carry their dead children in plastic bags), makes this tactic all the more dispicable and worthy of the label "Terrorism".

In addition to these warcrimes, there are daily abuses and humiliation of regular Palestinians at checkpoints in the West Bank, which sometimes even result in death (Ambulances not being allowed to pass, women who are in labour not getting to the hospital in time, etc.), shootings of farmers in Gaza or protester and of course your ongoing landgrabs and settlement extentions. I mean your actually paying Israelis thousands of dollars (something around 20k, afaik) if they move into a West Bank settlement and become illegal settlers, are you not? 


But let's go back the Hamas and their much more acceptable status as a terrorist group....
Menachim Begin was a terrorist too remember? Yet he founded the Likud party and your people made him Prime Minister. On the other side Arafat was no saint either, but he did come around and came close to achieving a permanent and peaceful solution together with Rabin (before an israeli "terrorist" ended it). 
Hamas could end up going down that same road, but the Israeli-right is trying to prevent that at all costs and the reason is obvious.


Besides, terrorists or terror group are just labels and if you look at it objectivley they are quite meaningless, because of the inconsistency of there use. The Contras in Nicaraguay were a terror group of the worst kind, yet the US under Reagan called them freedom fighters and supported them, simply because they were fighting a socialist (yet popular) government. If Israel were to cut ties with US and turn towards Russia and China for support, the US would make Hamas the best armed militia in the world and of course strike them from the terror lists.


I know there is a less than a slim chance that any of that will get through to you, since you seem to be fairly convinced that Hamas is evil and your side is not. All I can say is: There is no good, there is no evil. These absolutes don't exist in the real world, only in fiction.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 19, 2014)

lol @ Mega. Facts? Solid opinions? Better resort to insults and ignore everything!


heavy_rasengan said:


> If the aforementioned was true, they would have no problem changing it but they refuse to change it.


They treat it as a museum piece (it's pretty odd). You don't see museum pieces updated, do you? But indeed, their hatred for Israel has been reignited. That's upsetting. 

However I see some people have it backwards. Some think that the trouble between Palestine and Israel is a result of Hamas existance. In reality, it's the other way around. Israel started this shitstorm way before Palestinians resorted to terrorism. 

//HbS


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 19, 2014)

There were arab riots and terror attacks against jews years before 1948.
Hamas are just the latest iteration of arab terrorism in the region.


----------



## stream (Dec 19, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> They treat it as a museum piece (it's pretty odd). You don't see museum pieces updated, do you?


You're talking about the American constitution, right?


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 20, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> I support Israel because you touch yourself at night and it makes me hard to see you upset



You mad jew 

[youtube]G0lF_3tyJ2Y[/youtube]


----------



## stream (Dec 20, 2014)

Son of Goku said:


> 2. You're confusing something here. There was a teenager who got burned alive, but he wasn't Israeli. The animals who grilled him were though.
> 
> Palestinian boy Mohammed Abu Khdeir was burned alive



Oh burn!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> You mad jew
> 
> [youtube]G0lF_3tyJ2Y[/youtube]


Every country has idiots like that. Doesn't mean its the majority.


----------



## Taco (Dec 20, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> That is the majority though
> 
> The jews are butthurt they arent God's little autistic children anymore.What a bunch of delusional fools.If you read the Talmud and saw the depraved shit Jews allow you would actually understand why people hate them.Oh lord if only white people werent so damn soft.
> 
> ...



Im dead lmao


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 20, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> You mad jew
> 
> [youtube]G0lF_3tyJ2Y[/youtube]



You can hardly call them "migrants"
they infiltrate the country through the southern border, then a lot of them end up on the streets in major cities like south tel-aviv or Eilat. Crime rates of murder and rape have been up in such areas in the recent years, and obviously the legal residents of these places aren't too happy about that.

It's basically like the mexicans for the US, and you don't see them getting treated any better.


anyhow the situation is better now that the new border fence is in place.
but this subject has nothing to with the thread really. And I won't even comment on the rest of the nonsense you spew.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 20, 2014)

stream said:


> You're talking about the American constitution, right?


Nope. 


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Every country has idiots like that. Doesn't mean its the majority.


Here in Krak?w (and whole Europe, as a matter of fact), racist and entitled Jews are a majority. 


Shinryu said:


> Oh yh here is some nice talmud stuff to clue you on how fucked in the head jews are:


I lol'd at the one where a rabbi defeated God in an argument. Doesn't that contradict the "all-knowing" and "infallible" definition of God?

And some of these are horrible. I've got to take a look at that holy book myself... to make sure this isn't made up. 

Well, I did overhear a group of Jews talking how Poles are cattle and should be slaves to Jewish people, but I assumed that was just a bunch of idiots (and a local rabbi)

//HbS


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 20, 2014)

Fuck it
We lesbian thread now


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 20, 2014)

wait wat.
I think you're mashing sevral topics together.

The people in your vid are protesting against illegal immigration.
The contarceptives-scandal with ethiypean jews is a different matter.

As for the rest, it seems to be religous-based accusations. I am not religous myself and not knowledgeable on Talmud at all, so I can't really comment on that. All I can say is that it strikes me as out-of-contex outdated stuff, and people in israel don't adhere to these kind of ideals at most, at least not the kind I know (religous or not).


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 20, 2014)

smh, it's like speaking to a child.


----------



## Sadgoob (Dec 20, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Only we dont sterilize mexicans or make them second class citizens.Jew why wont you accept diversity you hypocrite? You promote that bullshit in the US and Europe but dont do it in your country.



Muslims citizens in Israel have equal right to Jews, and in fact, have better rights in some instances, given that Israel doesn't require them to serve in the army, unlike Israeli Jews.

Say what you want, I won't call you an anti-semite, but compare Israel policies with Saudi Arabia or other Arab countries, and it's not hard to see which country the world should be supporting.

If Israel wanted, it could conquer the Arab world. It defeated an entire coalition of attacking countries at its birth, and it's grown much more powerful since. They aren't aggressive, but defensive. 

Let Hamas fire 12,000 rockets at US civilians, and the world will quickly see that Israel has been amazingly restrained in their countermeasures against daily terrorist attacks and threats.​


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 20, 2014)

Deer Lord said:


> There were arab riots and terror attacks against jews years before 1948.



The Zionist problem didn't start 1948, more like 70years before that when European Jews started with the coloinization of "Palestine" and proclaimed that they wanted to create a nation for Jews. Obviously that didn't make them very popular by the indigenious non-jewish population. The same population that lived peacfully with the indigenious jewish population for centuries. Besides, Zionist Terror started before 1948, too.


----------



## Sadgoob (Dec 20, 2014)

Makes you wonder, right? If so many Jews were willing to emigrate, they must have been treated poorly from where they left. Treatment of Jewish minorities is well documented.

And then when all the Jews are settled in one location, the entire Arab world immediately world rose up and vowed to wipe them off the map. Then they failed, badly.

They're just fighting for survival. Palestinians have 22 Arab states they could emigrate to. There is only one Jewish state, enduring daily terrorist attacks, and most of the world despises it.  

Iran promised to nuke Israel when they got the bomb. Hamas was elected on a vow to obliterate Israel. Israel is militaristic because they have to, not because they want to be.​


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 20, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Makes you wonder, right? If so many Jews were willing to emigrate, they must have been treated poorly from where they left. Treatment of Jewish minorities is well documented.



So? Does that give them the right to migrate into other peoples land and throw them out?



> And then when all the Jews are settled in one location, the entire Arab world immediately world rose up and vowed to wipe them off the map. Then they failed, badly.



Only after they declared their statehood against the will of the Palestinians living there and the whole region.


> They're just fighting for survival. Palestinians have 22 Arab states they could emigrate to. There is only one Jewish state, enduring daily terrorist attacks, and most of the world despises it.


They picked the wrong place to have a peaceful life. The US was save enough for many Jews to migrate, so were a lot of other places. But those Zionist wanted their very own nation, just for themself. Regardless of who they would have to disown, throw out or kill for it. 

They could still have it though, peace that is. But right now they (meaning the Israeli right) are more interested in expansion.



> Iran promised to nuke Israel when they got the bomb. Hamas was elected on a vow to obliterate Israel. Israel is militaristic because they have to, not because they want to be.



What load of crap... Iran didn't promise shit, Hamas can't do shit and Israel isn't forced to be an occupying force and threat the occupied like shit. 



Strategoob said:


> Muslims citizens in Israel have equal right to Jews,



No they don't. 



> and in fact, have better rights in some instances, given that Israel doesn't require them to serve in the army, unlike Israeli Jews.



They should try that, Palestinian-Israeli would treat their brothers and sisters in the West Bank with a minium of respect at least and won't humiliate them, beat them or even shoot them for fun.



> Say what you want, I won't call you an anti-semite, but compare Israel policies with Saudi Arabia or other Arab countries, and it's not hard to see which country the world should be supporting.



Yeah, neither.



> If Israel wanted, it could conquer the Arab world. It defeated an entire coalition of attacking countries at its birth, and it's grown much more powerful since. They aren't aggressive, but defensive. .





Defending isn't the same as conquering, buddy.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 20, 2014)

Soon enough they will be writing off all terrorist groups from that list.

It's a matter of time... 



Zyrax said:


> You guys have it easy
> I live in Israel so This puts me in danger.
> I hope this doesn't encourage Hamas to do reckless things



It's your homeland and all, but I don't see why anyone would actually want to spend their whole lives there.

Move somewhere else, dude.


----------



## Sadgoob (Dec 20, 2014)

Son of Goku said:


> So? Does that give them the right to migrate into other peoples land and throw them out?



Israel has always been occupied by Jews, and the Arabs in Palestine could stay and live as citizens. Instead, they chose to leave, because they didn't want to live with Jews, and expected the Arab nations to wipe the Jews out.

Those _that did stay_, and make up a fifth of Israel, enjoy full citizenship today. I wonder why they don't leave if Jews are so heartless? Maybe it's because it's a better society than they would find in neighboring nations.



Son of Goku said:


> Only after they declared their statehood against the will of the Palestinians living there and the whole region.



i.e. declaring independence from oppressors? Or do you not think Jews or women or gays were oppressed before the the civil war? Palestine was Egypt-controlled, then British-controlled, and the Brits wanted Israel.

The Arabs didn't. So civil war broke out. The question you should be asking is whether you want Israel's policies or Hamas' policies to be empowered in the region, and unless you're retarded, you'd side against Hamas.



Son of Goku said:


> They could still have it though, peace that is. But right now they (meaning the Israeli right) are more interested in expansion.



They have peace every time Gaza stops launching terrorist attacks and firing rockets. Then the terror and rockets return, and they retaliate, as any nation would. If the rockets stopped, war would stop. 

Unfortunately, the billion in aid the world sends Palestine runs through the party they elected, Hamas, and that never sees the Palestinian people, but does fund terrorists throughout the world.



Son of Goku said:


> They should try that, Palestinian-Israeli would treat their brothers and sisters in the West Bank with a minium of respect at least and won't humiliate them, beat them or even shoot them for fun.



Based on what documentation? As far as I know, Israel doesn't take glee in death, unlike the Palestinian people that were . Peace will only be possible when Palestinians stop celebrating terror.



Son of Goku said:


> Defending isn't the same as conquering, buddy.



Relations with Egypt have wildly improved because Israel conceded land, and Egypt didn't continue attacking them. Israel conceded Gaza in order to obtain peace, but Palestinian terrorists continued attacking anyway.

Israel's motivation isn't more land, but to stop the thousands of rockets that rain down on their civilians each year. They have made many concessions, but in the end, a Jewish state is unacceptable to Arabs.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 20, 2014)

Son of Goku said:


> So? Does that give them the right to migrate into other peoples land and throw them out?


Yeah, I but that's exactly what happened when Jews immigrated to Palestine in the 18th-19th century. It's not like they brought houses, or rich people who already lived there build the houses for them. 

Those evil Jews came in, kicked the Arabs out of their homes and settled in and the authorities could do nothing.



> Only after they declared their statehood against the will of the Palestinians living there and the whole region.


After they refused to take the British Mandate's offer to split the country. The Jews did take it, so they declared independence.



> They picked the wrong place to have a peaceful life. The US was save enough for many Jews to migrate, so were a lot of other places. But those Zionist wanted their very own nation, just for themself. Regardless of who they would have to disown, throw out or kill for it.


How dare those Jews seek a home for their people?! And again, you're right; they immigrated to Palestine, kicked the Arabs out of their homes and settled in. Hell, they murdered people if they even tried to oppose! 



> No they don't.


Again, you're right. They can't study in our universities along with Jews, they can't seek medical care in our hospitals, they can't get jobs in the police, army or justice system, etc.

Oh wait. _They can._



> They should try that, Palestinian-Israeli would treat their brothers and sisters in the West Bank with a minium of respect at least and won't humiliate them, beat them or even shoot them for fun.


There's no law that prevents Muslims from enlisting the army. The army simply doesn't send them Tzav Rishon ("First Calling") but they can Volunteer for military service if they wish to. Obviously they undergo security clearance before they're allowed to enlist.
Anyway, there're already several hundreds of Arab Muslims in the IDF. Each year more and more Arabs join the IDF. Many more want to, but afraid to suffer a backlash from their families and friends.


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 20, 2014)

I have lurked here enough to know there is no point debating with the likes of SoG or HbS on this subject, they're just too biased. save your energies man.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 20, 2014)

So (in my case) not taking anyone's side equals being biased. Oh well, you learn something every day

//HbS


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 20, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> So (in my case) not taking anyone's side equals being biased. Oh well, you learn something every day
> 
> //HbS


Yeah, totally not biased against Jews. 



> But it may be that I'm just overly cynical and suspicious. My personal experience and a thousand confirmed stories from last 2 decades taught me to be suspicious of Jewish people.
> 
> But hey. It's just my personal experience and stories created by (possibly) minority of the Jews. I could very well be wrong.


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 20, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> So (in my case) not taking anyone's side equals being biased. Oh well, you learn something every day
> 
> //HbS


Not taking anyone's side? lel
It doesn't take a genious to figure out you are heavily leaning towards one side of this conflict in particular. You may be more subtle about it than SoG, but biased all the same. 
And you have been called up on it numerous times in the past (in this thread as well).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm as critical of Hamas as I am of Israel (I'm way more critical, as a matter of fact). Anyone with basic reading comprehension can see that. It's just that my criticizm of Hamas isn't called into question and doesn't require defence

Edward Newgate@
The fact that I have certain experiences doesn't mean I'll favour the opposite side because of it. 

ITT - not preaching to choir repeatedly is "being biased". Well, shit. 

//HbS


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 20, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Israel has always been occupied by Jews,


Not European Jews, who were what made up most of the Zionist Movement.



> and the Arabs in Palestine were asked to stay and live as citizens. Instead, they chose to leave, because they didn't want to live with Jews, and expected the Arab nations to wipe the Jews out.



Ah, you're one of those nutty ones. The Zionist equivalent to a Holocaust-Denier: A Nakba-Denier. Sorry buddy, too late. Israeli veterans have already testified to the fact the Palestinians were driven out of their homes and how entire villages (500 in total) got wiped off the map. It's common knowledge to those who care.
In fact the Israeli ethnic cleansing campaign started BEFORE the Arab Nations attacked. 

[YOUTUBE]p8IjnRsRPCQ[/YOUTUBE]


The Israeli Lia Taranchansky made a (crowdfunded) documentary based on these Interviews and it was finally released in (probably far too few) Israeli threatres a month ago:
[YOUTUBE]e0z9ebiuUaU[/YOUTUBE]


You could also just use some common sense though: How do you think did Zionist planned to become a Jewish State, when 2/3 of their population would have remained non-Jewish? Palestinians had to go, that was the plan all along, that's Zionism put in effect.



> i.e. declaring independence from oppressors?


No, statehood. A state for Jews. Muslims and Christian Palestinians (the majority) were not asked.




> They have peace every time Gaza stops launching terrorist attacks and firing rockets. Then the terror and rockets return, and they retaliate, as any nation would. If the rockets stopped, war would stop.


Occupation and the blockade stands and all the shit that goes along with, no matter if rockets fly or not, that's no peace... Well, it is for Israelis. And the mistreatment of Palestinians is much older than Hamas and their rockets.



> Based on what?



Facts? Yeah that's it, facts. You know, there are tons of video footage, testomony from brave former Israeli Soldiers with a conscience, human rights organizations (based in Israel) and Israeli press writing about it. Just because you're igrorant as fuck, doesn't change the facts.




> Relations with Egypt have wildly improved because Israel conceded land, and Egypt didn't continue attacking them. Just Israel conceded it Gaza for peace, but the terrorist attacks continued.



How is this related to what I wrote? Ah it's not, ok then...



Oh Eddy, after desperately trying to declare the genuine sniper killing video of that Palestinian boy as fake with that bullshit video of yours (source: elderofziyon), I didn't think you would dare to debate me again. Well, at least you show some balls.


Edward Newgate said:


> Yeah, I but that's exactly what happened when Jews immigrated to Palestine in the 18th-19th century. It's not like they brought houses, or rich people who already lived there build the houses for them.
> 
> Those evil Jews came in, kicked the Arabs out of their homes and settled in and the authorities could do nothing.



 That's what happened in 1948, and keeps happening to this date.



> After they refused to take the British Mandate's offer to split the country. The Jews did take it, so they declared independence.


And then they decided to throw out 700,000-800,000 Palestinians, as to safeguard the Jewish majority within Israel. That's not what the UN had in mind though when they gave those poor tormented Jews a piece of land to live in.



> How dare those Jews seek a home for their people?!


 You right, the Palestinians should have given up their homes and their land willingly to make way for God's chosen people as the rightful owner. 



> And again, you're right; they immigrated to Palestine, kicked the Arabs out of their homes and settled in. Hell, they murdered people if they even tried to oppose!



They did, but in 1948. Although Zionist terror acts were commited before that, so Palestinians kinda got the idea of what was coming. Could that be the reason why they were so opposed to live in Jewish State?



> Again, you're right. They can't study in our universities along with Jews, they can't seek medical care in our hospitals, they can't get jobs in the police, army or justice system, etc.
> 
> Oh wait. _They can._



50 Discriminatory laws against Israeli-Palestinians, look it up. Palestinians are vastly underrepresentated in govermental institutions and it's not for their lack of interest to get a well-paid job.

So yeah, I'm right.



> There's no law that prevents Muslims from enlisting the army. The army simply doesn't send them Tzav Rishon ("First Calling") but they can Volunteer for military service if they wish to. Obviously they undergo security clearance before they're allowed to enlist.
> Anyway, there're already several hundreds of Arab Muslims in the IDF. Each year more and more Arabs join the IDF. Many more want to, but afraid to suffer a backlash from their families and friends.



That could be encouraging to hear, but on crucial problem remains: 'A fish rots from the head down'. 



Deer Lord said:


> I have lurked here enough to know there is no point debating with the likes of SoG or HbS on this subject, they're just too biased. save your energies man.



Lurk less, debate more. Might learn something. 
Or don't, I don't care either way.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 20, 2014)

there are actually people here that think israel is secular?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 20, 2014)

It always makes me smile when people say Jews and other people are equal in Israel, when the top of their government wants to make Israel a Jewish state "at all costs"

Btw, Deer Lord. You're saying I'm too biased to change my opinion. Ask Mael. He did the impossible just recently. All he had to do was post a few facts and proof.  

//HbS


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 20, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Israel was given to by Britain.The jews are parasites that were in almost every country instead of their own.They were expelled out of a 100 countries for refusing to assimilate with the population and trying to kill the populations.Even the Ottomans and Chinese got sick of the jews.One must wonder why these parasites were so hated for so long and its simple.Jews are nuts they desire world domination and wish to enslave all non jews.Clearly no human society would tolerate this madness so they were expelled.
> 
> They still do this in Europe, South America,Canada,Australia, New Zealand and America and this us why society constantly degrades as the jews created feminism to destroy western women, they brought african slaves to outbreed the white majority, use all sorts of methods to destroy the racial pride of whites, and enslave the planet to their debt based banking system.You all are proving my point by defending these monsters like nice brainwashed sheep.Since white people are morally righteous the jews keep using the holocaust as a way to look good to them because white thinks killing alot of people is evil that makes them so easy to control and destroy.
> 
> ...


Not sure if trolling or if you've just outed yourself as an anti-Semite

I'm just going to assume it's the former.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 20, 2014)

@ Shinryu: One could have thought that you and I were "on the same side", but we're clearly not. You're post oozes racism that rivals even the likes of 'IchHasse'. I hope that one day you will have grown wise enough to realize that.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2014)

I haven't seen a post by him yet that wasn't clearly pretense of some outrageous position, so save your reaction for the genuine nuts


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 20, 2014)

Shinryu is so butthurt. It's delicious.

I love it so much I'm pos repping him.


----------



## Mael (Dec 20, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Israel was given to by Britain.The jews are parasites that were in almost every country instead of their own.They were expelled out of a 100 countries for refusing to assimilate with the population and trying to kill the populations.Even the Ottomans and Chinese got sick of the jews.One must wonder why these parasites were so hated for so long and its simple.Jews are nuts they desire world domination and wish to enslave all non jews.Clearly no human society would tolerate this madness so they were expelled.
> 
> They still do this in Europe, South America,Canada,Australia, New Zealand and America and this us why society constantly degrades as the jews created feminism to destroy western women, they brought african slaves to outbreed the white majority, use all sorts of methods to destroy the racial pride of whites, and enslave the planet to their debt based banking system.You all are proving my point by defending these monsters like nice brainwashed sheep.Since white people are morally righteous the jews keep using the holocaust as a way to look good to them because white thinks killing alot of people is evil that makes them so easy to control and destroy.
> 
> ...



Just how retarded are you?

Unless you're trying to troll too hard...


----------



## SLB (Dec 20, 2014)

oh shinryu


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 20, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Blar blar muh j00z etc



YES YES YES, Please give me more of this. 

I...I.....I'm gonna....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO9QoREAe9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 20, 2014)

Notice the jew Mega is laughing because he sees how stupid you goyim sheeps really are.The jew is showing you he thinks you are all jokes.Plz you must wake up and sees that the jews are the enemy.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not ready to go again Shinryu I'm still cleaning up from the last post. Need more tissues.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 20, 2014)

Think for a second.

Why do we sanction Israel so much?

Why is Israel the only ME country not on our kill list?

Why does the US government have the AIPAC lobby?

Why is jew butthurt like the holocaust so widely known?

Why were jews expelled out of every country?

Why are the creators of:
Tumblr
Facebook
Youtube
Google
Twitter

all jews

Why do we have so many jews controlling the media?

Why are jew churchs allowed but Christian churchs demonized?

Why does any country even listen to Israel?

Why do I have herpes?

God its like you people cant think critically


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Why do I have herpes?



Ok, it was hard to tell at first, but now it's clear that you're trolling. Over-trolling, really.

Very funny, but you can stop now.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 21, 2014)

I may have added the herpes part


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2014)

hohoh what a change


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 21, 2014)

That's just rude 

//HbS


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 21, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> I may have added the herpes part



Well in that case you certainly out-trolled him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 21, 2014)

So you ARE a fucking Neo-Nazi aren't you, Shinryu?


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 21, 2014)

Me watching Shinryu:


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 21, 2014)

Isn't this getting a bit too far now?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, he kind of broke the rule on 'Stupid offensive opinion'.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> watch my signature you deluded goon and see how jews really are.You have been misled for centuries on how these psychotic uber racist actually work*.National Socialism is a good idealogy for a nation* but if you use nazi for a term like mass murderer then jews are also nazis since they have been killing goyim since their inception.


What.

Not only you're incredibly wrong, but I love how you're actually willing to defend the Nazi Germany for their genocide because the Jews are currently controlling the media right now. Tell me, had Hitler won Europe and, hypothetically speaking, won America as well, wouldn't he be doing the same to maintain his authority all over those lands he conquered?

I mean, it's really an ironic thing.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 21, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Isn't this getting a bit too far now?



Yeah I see what you mean, he's hilarious and doing awesome work for my cause but gets a bit distracting.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 21, 2014)

Jagger said:


> What.
> 
> Not only you're incredibly wrong, but I love how you're actually willing to defend the Nazi Germany for their genocide because the Jews are currently controlling the media right now. Tell me, had Hitler won Europe and, hypothetically speaking, won America as well, wouldn't he be doing the same to maintain his authority all over those lands he conquered?
> 
> I mean, it's really an ironic thing.


He also thinks that George Washington is the same as Adolf Hitler.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 21, 2014)

Shinryu, if you truly believe all this crap you spout...you're a horrible person. Not only that, quite the simple minded one.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 21, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Shinryu, if you truly believe all this crap you spout...you're a horrible person. Not only that, quite the simple minded one.



STOP THINKING WITH YOUR FEELINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What the fuck is wrong you white people.Cant you tie the knots?

Fuck it I give up you win jews

This is futile its like trying to stop an alien invasion with a rock.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> STOP THINKING WITH YOUR FEELINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What the fuck is wrong you white people.Cant you tie the knots?
> 
> ...


I'm not Jewish, I'm a Protestant. I just know you are an evil person if you think the Holocaust is justified. 

Oh and by the way? Nazi Germany would have crashed and burned after 10 years if there was no WWII, Hitler's economic policies depended on a War happening.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 21, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm not Jewish, I'm a Protestant. I just know you are an evil person if you think the Holocaust is justified.
> 
> Oh and by the way? Nazi Germany would have crashed and burned after 10 years if there was no WWII, Hitler's economic policies depended on a War happening.



Whatever believe what you want I give up this level of brainwashing is just amazing.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Whatever believe what you want I give up this level of brainwashing is just amazing.


_I'm_ brainwashed? The kettle should stop calling the pot black.


----------



## BashFace (Dec 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:
			
		

> This is the problem with you white people
> 
> This is the problem with Jews
> 
> My race is awesome



Do you not like black people,hispanics and Asians? I mean aren't they worthy of your hate? 

Shinryu wants people to use logic by exploring the subjective/emotional interpretations and investments that his people have suffered/dislike?

Brainwashing is convincing someone when they smack two stones together eventually they'll make a fire regardless of terrain, if they don't believe or they see the things your saying in a racist way than you detest them or their race. Quite admirable and sophisticated if you ask me.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 21, 2014)

> Like I said the only humans that Hitler wanted to kill were the jews all he desired was peace and the jews are the cause behind all the horror on this planet right now.If they were gone we would finally be at peace.




How's that logic? Everything Hitler wanted was a war. As if he cared for peace.

You're the one "thinking with your feelings", called hate. And you're the one trying to brainwash people with your absurd propaganda.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 21, 2014)

Reiji said:


> How's that logic? Everything Hitler wanted was a war. As if he cared for peace.
> 
> You're the one "thinking with your feelings", called hate. And you're the one trying to brainwash people with your absurd propaganda.



You could say the same for the europeans that genocided the natives.Hitler really had no choice but to declare war on the rest of Europe because it was under jewish control so the continent was his enemy in a sense.Oh well.



> Do you not like black people,hispanics and Asians? I mean aren't they worthy of your hate?



I have nothing against other races its just your softness sickens me white people.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 21, 2014)

The KKK just wanted racial cleanse, they weren't evil.

WAKE UP, 'MURIKA.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 21, 2014)

Jagger said:


> The KKK just wanted racial cleanse, they weren't evil.
> 
> WAKE UP, 'MURIKA.



Yet a white genocide goes on in South Africa.See we blacks can be just as horrible are you whites.Now are those black murderers in SA evil? Are the KKK evil? I dont know but in their minds they were doing what was good for their kind.

This is what the brainwashed american public needs to realise good and evil are subjective

Every single middle eastern country thinks YOU are the evil ones
But you think the middle east are the evil guys


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> You could say the same for the europeans that genocided the natives.Hitler really had no choice but to declare war on the rest of Europe because it was under jewish control so the continent was his enemy in a sense.Oh well.




Do you have any believable sources for that besides any conspiracies or anti-semitic incitement?

Barely.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 21, 2014)

Reiji said:


> I wont accept anything that goes against my love of jews in your sources



It really doesnt matter if I showed you proof you would still deny it the brainwashing is just that good.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> It really doesnt matter if I showed you proof you would still deny it the brainwashing is just that good.


The only one who is brainwashed here is you. The fact you can say with a straight face that genocide is a good thing just shows it.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> It really doesnt matter if I showed you proof you would still deny it the brainwashing is just that good.




Show me that proof.

Who's brainwashing me anyway?

Okay, banned. Well kind of expected.


----------



## BashFace (Dec 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> I have nothing against other races its just *your softness* sickens me white people.



White peoples softness? Yeah it must hurt having a society that's in majority innocuously passive and listens to authority? 

Are you from like Palestine or North Korea or something? I'd prefer people including white people be more educated or rational as opposed to being sterner and more enforcing. Basically so I could avoid cases like this for example where I'm having to ask how you think there is reasoning or logic behind your extreme and extremely broad views?

You must have some masculinity issues or something where you believe the god with the bigger dick is better and the person with the bigger muscles or ego is the most powerful. 

Its not that bullshit at all, its the one who can get the people to work in uniform the best and your agenda you preach is just nonsense its all just subjective interpretations of previous destruction and pretending other people are damaged in the way they reason because they make emotionally driven claims like yours. If you think its best to try to "harden" white people up then I disagree based on the evidence of psychological damage from oppression and exposure to racist and aggressive people. 

You say that white people sicken you because of the way you've interpreted events not because white people are bad but because you've blamed white people as a scapegoat for your absence of reasoning and another misdirection of anger. You must feel truly inferior and if not you're still just confused, you'll get there one day.

I think countries like North Korea and Palestine are demonstrating the real softness to be despised, they feel like they sit above everyone when it comes to righteousness and having their own voodoo enforcing it and will never say that they are wrong, were wrong, this is wrong, they can't even diminish their responsibility enough to alter that sanctimonious garbage that fuels these evident misconceptions and seemingly perpetual unjust killing.



Shinryu said:


> It really doesnt matter if I showed you proof you would still deny it the brainwashing is just that good.





Reiji said:


> Show me that proof.
> 
> Who's brainwashing me anyway?
> 
> Okay, banned. Well kind of expected.



The brainwashing is that good that its seemingly non-existent. 

Yeah the Illuminati have got him and hes banned now. Hes probably being tortured in Guantanamo Bay as we speak.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## BashFace (Dec 21, 2014)

Ohhhhh really... That's no good now is it.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 22, 2014)

BashFace said:


> White peoples softness? Yeah it must hurt having a society that's in majority innocuously passive and listens to authority?
> 
> Are you from like Palestine or North Korea or something? I'd prefer people including white people be more educated or rational as opposed to being sterner and more enforcing. Basically so I could avoid cases like this for example where I'm having to ask how you think there is reasoning or logic behind your extreme and extremely broad views?
> 
> ...



Did you just throw "Palestine" (doesn't actually exist) and North Korea in one bag? 

God, what's wrong with this thread? First Shinryu, now this guy...


----------



## Al Mudaari (Dec 22, 2014)

Acting as if Hamas gives a sh*t  Resistance will always be resistance.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Shinryuu obviously wasn't black and probably came directly from Stomfront with his opinions. What I find amusing is that he was allowed to say pretty much whatever he wanted about black people but the second he personally offended Mega he got banned.

Also, how will Hamas being removed from this list of terrorists impact things? Does this mean Israel will get less international support?


----------



## stream (Dec 22, 2014)

^ That's not the way I read it, TBH. Feels to me like Shinryuu was trying to get banned as hard as he could. Don't know what he said about black people, though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 22, 2014)

Son of Goku said:


> God, what's wrong with this thread? First Shinryu, now this guy...



What is wrong with this section is the better question.

My ignore list has been growing pretty fast since I started posting here a few months ago. And I don't ignore people that easily.


----------



## BashFace (Dec 22, 2014)

Son of Goku said:


> Did you just throw "Palestine" (doesn't actually exist) and North Korea in one bag?
> 
> God, what's wrong with this thread? First Shinryu, now this guy...



Accept it as a misinformed statement or analogy than noob. 

The point was the contradiction of how he defines softness and abrasiveness in culture. Its a left wing-right wing debate otherwise the debate doesn't exist except to critique or criticize his or others views. Like now for instance noob... 

Him being disgusted of whites and preaching an antisemitic agenda is just abhorrent to say the least and punch bash stinky noob bitch poopy.

*punch bash stinky noob bitch poopy*


----------



## Karasu (Dec 22, 2014)

Meh - they're still braindead idiots regardless.


----------



## WT (Dec 23, 2014)

Mod neutrality should be the key topic of the cafe.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2014)

Mod neutrality? You mean Mega's? In Cafe? You're new here, I see

//HbS


----------



## WT (Dec 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Mod neutrality? You mean Mega's? In Cafe? You're new here, I see
> 
> //HbS


The cafe was where I was spawned my friend.


----------



## N120 (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't ignore posters, but I do ignore their posts. Cafe Mods included.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 23, 2014)

WT said:


> Mod neutrality should be the key topic of the cafe.



HB for modship.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2014)

Why cant you dislike Israel without people calling you antisemite ?

It is perfectly possible to not be agains the jews, not support Hamas and dislike Israel at the same time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Why cant you dislike Israel without people calling you antisemite ?
> 
> It is perfectly possible to not be agains the jews, not support Hamas and dislike Israel at the same time.


People don't understand that. Can you believe that I've been called a Holocaust denier because I criticized Israel? Why the fuck would I deny a genocide in which 5 fucking million Poles were murdered? Almost half of all Holocaust casualities were Poles (and that excludes Polish Jews! If we included them... that'd make what, 8-9 million Poles?)

//HbS


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2014)

The Palestinians don't exist?  and that 2,402 sq miles it occupies is some sort of void?



Hunted by sister said:


> Can you believe that I've been called a Holocaust denier



Yes


----------



## Saishin (Dec 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Good, because they are not trustworthy. And appereantly this year's war reignited their hate for Israel.


A war that was started by them kidnapping three boys.If they really want to be taken seriously they have to renounce to the use of weapons,ETA in Spain did that,the IRA in Ireland did that,why Hamas can't?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2014)

Saishin said:


> A war that was started by them kidnapping three boys.If they really want to be taken seriously they have to renounce to the use of weapons,ETA in Spain did that,the IRA in Ireland did that,why Hamas can't?


Few news outlets report it, but Palestinians are pretty much target practice in Israel (there are documented cases, most recent is from 23rd November), and they very much are oppressed. Plus, illegal settlements... it's in Israel's interest to keep this war going - so they taunt these stupid people, and as a result they keep attacking like brainless ants, and Israel gets to play defensive offence. 

As for the 3 boys, wasn't it done by a single family, and wasn't a Hamas "operation"? 

//HbS


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Saishin said:


> A war that was started by them kidnapping three boys.If they really want to be taken seriously they have to renounce to the use of weapons,ETA in Spain did that,the IRA in Ireland did that,why Hamas can't?



I have no idea what the ETA even is, but for the IRA, it is easier for them to disarm because they don't claim to be leaders of a state, just fighting for the unification of one. States usually have a military.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 23, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm not Jewish, I'm a Protestant.



If you care so much about Israel and its well being why would you be a protestant?

You are aware that according to your own religion Israel has to be created so that during the end of time Jesus comes back and kills almost all the Jews....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2014)

The EU also wanted to dismantle Google, it's not like any one gives a fuck what they think.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> People don't understand that. Can you believe that I've been called a Holocaust denier because I criticized Israel? Why the fuck would I deny a genocide in which 5 fucking million Poles were murdered? Almost half of all Holocaust casualities were Poles (and that excludes Polish Jews! If we included them... that'd make what, 8-9 million Poles?)
> 
> //HbS


I have a lot of Jewish and Middle Eastern friends and whenever this subject is brought up in mixed company its crazy how passionate and heated things get. One thing I've noticed is that neither side is really capable of being impartial where this subject is concerned.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2014)

Odd, I know quite a few Jews who are firmly on the Israel is war criminals side of the thing.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 23, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Why cant you dislike Israel without people calling you antisemite ?
> 
> It is perfectly possible to not be agains the jews, not support Hamas and dislike Israel at the same time.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2014)

I get what opponents to this are saying, but honestly we would just be more in a never ending spiral of bullshit if they were kept on the list. Problems still hard to tangle out but at least this is some progress. You certainly won't see leadership from the US anytime soon. Imagine if Obama had the US not block attempts to have Palestine recognized hahahaha holy shit.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 24, 2014)

Are Italy and France a part of the countries who agreed to this?
If so then that makes this too damn Ironic seeing how the things France did to Syria and Italy to Libya after WW1 make Israel look tame


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 24, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Why cant you dislike Israel without people calling you antisemite ?
> 
> It is perfectly possible to not be agains the jews, not support Hamas and dislike Israel at the same time.



You're not an Antisemite, but you're still wrong. If you want to denounce terrorists, denounce the monsters who force Isreael's hand and then cower behind the cover of hospitals and schools.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> Are Italy and France a part of the countries who agreed to this?
> If so then that makes this too damn Ironic seeing how the things France did to Syria and Italy to Libya after WW1 make Israel look tame



Well, history is full of irony. Almost every country in the worl did atrocious things in the past that will make them look like hypocrites today if they try to do good today.


----------



## Sadgoob (Dec 24, 2014)

Ah yes, those completely innocent Palestinian's who cheer at every attack on Israel and elected a terrorist organization with the stated goal of killing Israelis as their political leaders...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 25, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Ah yes, those completely innocent Palestinian's who cheer at every attack on Israel


I think I should remind you that when Gaza is being bombed, Israeli make picnics with a good view, and the crowd cheers each time a bomb hits. They treat it like tanabata fireworks. There are hundreds of different clips on Youtube and other websites.


Strategoob said:


> and elected a terrorist organization with the stated goal of killing Israelis as their political leaders...


The problem is that they didn't have many (by that I mean none) opportunities to remove Hamas from power. 

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I think I should remind you that when Gaza is being bombed, Israeli make picnics with a good view, and the crowd cheers each time a bomb hits. They treat it like tanabata fireworks. There are hundreds of different clips on Youtube and other websites.
> 
> The problem is that they didn't have many (by that I mean none) opportunities to remove Hamas from power.
> 
> //HbS



You're kidding yourself. They don't want to. They're cheering for attacks and they're indoctrinating the next generation of children to feel the same way about the rest of the world. How come it is that Europe can't see there's a problem, but Egypt can?


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 25, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You're kidding yourself. They don't want to. They're cheering for attacks and they're indoctrinating the next generation of children to feel the same way about the rest of the world. How come it is that Europe can't see there's a problem, but Egypt can?


People here are just as bad when it comes to stuff like that. Seriously I live in Israel yet I am not as brainwashed as you Fox News viewers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 25, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> People here are just as bad when it comes to stuff like that. Seriously I live in Israel yet I am not as brainwashed as you Fox News viewers.



Yes, because we all watch Fox News. Do you know how seriously stupid you sound?


----------

